# Degrading matter in terms of Expanding Universe?



## Stalker (Jul 11, 2005)

*Degrading matter in terms of Expanding Universe?*

All issues I raise here are product of pure logics and are not based on any calculations. Just some ideas.

The theoreticians of the Big Boom say that all physical constants we now have were fixed within several nanoseconds after the Big Boom…

Objections:

1)      If our space-time continuum goes on expanding, that means that temporal axis also goes on expanding. So, the time may slow down. Doesn’t that mean that the physical constants were not fixed but have been changing on quadratic regression scale – and now that change is extremely slow? How long have we been observing their firmness? Several hundred years? But that may also explain using magic in our past for example, when physical constants allowed magic. You may say it’s nuts! Won’t argue. I only want to underline that all serious references to unexplained (divine or magical) events start to vanish when humankind starts to use iron in 1st millennium B.C. And even Greeks didn’t know much of the constants beyond number PI, and the error in their calculation of PI, the same of Egyptians and Sumers may, of course, fall within errors of techniques used but there may be also other explanations. Don’t forget that using that “imperfect” number they achieved striking results in precision predicting astronomic events!

2)      What if there were much more chemical elements at the time of the Big Boom? Not 100 some as we have today but, say 1thousand or 1 million? Those chemical elements after number 90 are so unstable that can’t exist more that pica- nanoseconds in our continuum. Their half-life is too short. Maybe, at the dawn of our Universe they were more stable but then they simply decayed? All elements have their half-life. For some elements, this period is short – less than the second, for some longer – years, hundreds of years, millennia, millions of years. What if all elements above No. 100-some have simply decayed by now?

3)      What if further simplification of Mendeleyev’s periodic table will accelerate decay of remaining elements? Maybe, it will be the way our Universe is going to die?



Your opinion?


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 6, 2005)

You've introduced an extra dimension into the equation- the four dimentional universe expanding into the fith- which is fine, polidimentionals used to be one of my strong points, but Occams razor suggests you argument is untenable. Any large modification to any of the physical constants would render life as we know it impossible- and with the rate of change decellerating with time early species would never have started. Of course, there could be a critical point, above which the thaumon is stable and below which it rapidly decays into two theta quarks and a bonbon- but the statistical risk of this critical point being reached just as man went through his agriculture period- no too much of a coincidence.
More, if the physical constants of the universe change with time, we don't need an expanding universe to explain away red shift- if light moved slower in the past then light from far away objects will contain less energy, ie be redder. No need for everything in the universe to be rushing away from us as fast as it can (though who could blame it?) Personally I prefer to explain it away by light getting tired after a few million years travelling, and its energy droppin- but for some reason not many physicists agree with me. 
Medieval  christian descriptions put the responsibility for magic on demons- trans dimensional entities who have different capabilities from ours, and must be constained to visit this "plane". Now, while I realise that the tendency is to create beings to explain away phenomina you don't understand (nymphs for tree maintenance, gods for thunderstorms and moving suns) suppose they were right? These extradimentional beings are known to be sensitive to ferromagnetics- quite probably they react intensely to earths magnetic field and distortions of it cause discomfort, are perhaps effectively life threatening, and the increasing concentration of refined iron makes it more and more difficult for them to materialise. By the fifteenth century, beings who, in the stone and bronze ages popped into and out of existance at the drop of a virgin took days of preparation and persuasion, and were limited in strength and range. Electric generators, high tension lines and transformers spitting random magnetic fields all over finished the job, and now the only places you can hope to summon these beings are far from civilisation, far from steel tools and all the rusting debris of the industrial revolution.
Big bang, dawn of the universe- environment not very conducive for matter- no elements, no atoms, particle flux and energy. If your transuranics had been stable, they still wouldn't have existed. Build them the way everyone else does, in supernovae. Ultimately even elementary particles will decay, but it'll take a while, I wouldn't wait around for it if I sere you.


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 7, 2005)

> 1)If our space-time continuum goes on expanding, that means that temporal axis also goes on expanding. So, the time may slow down. Doesn’t that mean that the physical constants were not fixed but have been changing on quadratic regression scale – and now that change is extremely slow?


I think you mis understand the way we travel through the time dimention,
1) Its all relative, imagine your in the event horizon of a black hole, the only way you'd be able to tell that time was slowing down would be by looking out side of the window and seeing infinity and enternity in an instant...
2) We travel through time like a motercycle on a one way road, if the road gets bigger... you don't necessary travel faster...

On the other point, chemical elements couldn't exist at the begining of the universe, because matter was way too hot, they couldn't even bind into protons and nuetrons until a relatively long period of time, when the universe had expaned, and become cooler...
Maybe when the universe becomes cooler (on the whole) there will be more weightier elements forming naturally.

its generally excepted that there'll be more matter in the universe in the future, but less energy along the lines of.... energy density equals mass times the square of the speed of light... divided by the volume of the univerise - which is increasing at an ever increasing rate.

i'd like to her more of your referances though, eg, the "imperfect number" etc.
Hope that makes more sence than what the other guy said!


----------

